# Wts Carolina cast pro 4 to 8 oz spinning rod



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Wts ccp 12'8 4to8oz spinning rod lightly used . Some small marks from braid whip between seat and first guide $200 local sale in tidewater only. No PayPal will not ship.


----------

